
3D printing is coming back - mdfriefeld
http://www.3ders.org//articles/20170623-new-york-3d-printing-company-voodoo-manufacturing-raises-5m-in-financing-round.html
======
pulse7
3D printers must become faster (multi heads, etc.) and robuster (less user's
interventions/repairs). Then the REAL revolution will happen...

